# Amazant fleeing tornado was threatened with dismissal if evasive action were taken



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Amazon driver was warned she’d be fired for returning with packages during a tornado


She was told “keep delivering” as tornado sirens sounded.




www.theverge.com


----------

